# Haunted House Help



## haunt man (May 10, 2015)

Hi im am new to this site. It looks like a lot of people on help could help. Im wanting to build a haunted house in a warehouse or on land, im wondering what are things im going to need like insurance, fire marshall to check everything out. Can I put this in city limits or does it have to be county I live in Texas. Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, HM! You might start by reading through this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23720


----------

